
Scientists have discovered nearly 100 new planets outside of our solar system - NicoJuicy
https://qz.com/1207878/scientists-have-discovered-nearly-100-new-planets-outside-of-our-solar-system/
======
SiempreViernes
They just report on confirming a bunch more Kepler candidates, you'll have to
look elsewhere if you want to know if there is anything interesting with this
bunch.

> To date, we’ve uncovered 3,600 of these planets, and scientists believe
> billions more lurk in the Milky Way.

> An international team of researchers from institutions including NASA,
> Caltech, Denmark, and the University of California, Berkeley, today added 95
> new exoplanets to the list.

